# Achat ou attendre?



## dvtnad (26 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir !

J’ai parcouru le forum et je sais que ce genre de questions ont déjà été poser mais je reste sans réponse donc...

J’ai depuis l’année de sa sortie un Iphone SE. La taille de l’Iphone 5 me suffisant amplement j’ai donc sauté sur l’occasion. Aujourd’hui, il fonctionne toujours très bien mais les capacités de stockages deviennent trop justes, et le système me bouffe pratiquement tout le stockage )). Bref, j’aimerais donc changer de téléphone ( Un iphone 8 probablement ) mais, j’ai un doute à l’acheter maintenant. Est ce qu’il vaut mieux attendre Septembre/ Octobre soit la Keynote et probablement la présentation d’un nouvel Iphone? Ou il vaut mieux y aller parce que dans tous les cas les prix ne baisseront pas et le nouveau sera plus élevé?

Bien évidement que je ne m’attends pas à une baisse de 300€ qu’on soit bien d’accord. 
Merci pour la lecture de ce pavé et de vos réponses !


----------



## NestorK (27 Juillet 2018)

dvtnad a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> J’ai parcouru le forum et je sais que ce genre de questions ont déjà été poser mais je reste sans réponse donc...
> 
> ...



Si tu vises l'iPhone 8 et si celui reste logiquement au catalogue, il baissera forcément de prix (une petite centaine d'euros).
Pour le reste, ce sont des suppositions et du doigt mouillé avec zéro certitude. Donc tu n'auras aucune réponse satisfaisante. 

Une piste qu'on peut avancer sans se mouiller : acheter maintenant, ça reste quoi qu'il arrive un peu dommage à quelques semaines d'une probable keynote.


----------



## makaillefaune (31 Juillet 2018)

D'accord avec NestorK, si le SE te convient mais qu'il n'y a qu'un déficit de mémoire, tu peux tourner encore quelques semaines en le vidant régulièrement. La keynote permettra de gagner quelques dizaines d'euros, et tu pourras profiter d'éventuelles offres d'opérateurs pour profiter d'une réduction un peu plus importante. Par contre, conseil d'économe, focalise toi sur les forfaits sans engagement ! Depuis plus de 5 ans je n'ai pas payé un forfait mobile plus de 5€, par rapport à mon abonnement SFR qui me coutait 45€ par mois ça fait quand même plus de 400€ d'économies à l'année, de quoi se payer un beau smartphone tout neuf


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2018)

Je pense aussi qu’il vaut mieux attendre la présentation du millésime 2018 des iPhone.


----------

